# Phil's Equipment



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

*Home Theater*
Modwright Sony 999ES - With Bendix 6900 tubes
Oppo Digital OPDV97H - For Multi-region & PAL
Dish 942 HD DVR
Richard Gray 1200S Power Conditioner
Modwright SWL 9SE Line Stage
Rotel 1098 Audio Processor
Anthem Statement P5
Runco VX1000D Projector
Runco DHD VIVIX II Video Processor
Gefen DVI 5 DVI Extender
Stewart Grayhawk Reference Screen
B&W 803's
B&W CDM9NT's
B&W HTM1
REL Storm 111 Sub (Music)
SVS PB2-Ultra (HT)
ASC Sub Trap (For SVS)
Cables/Interconnects - All Signal Cable
Buffalo IR-100 Repeaters
HTM MX-700 Remote
Behringer DSP1124P

Room EQ Wizard
Edirol UM-1X USB+ Midi Interface
Creative Labs Soundblaster MP3+ USB Soundcard
Radio Shack Analog SPL Meter

*Family Room*
Panasonic CT34WX54J - HDTV
Dish 811 HD Receiver
Sony 999ES DVD Player
Marantz SR5200 Receiver
KEF KHT 2001 
SVS PB10-1SD
HTM-MX500 Remote


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What a list! :yikes:

Have you decided on the upgrade yet (Statement)?


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

:yes: Well Sonnie funny you should ask, a slightly different direction - I've just bought a Musical Fidelity KW500 integrated amp, this will cover my 2 channel needs. I was spoilt when I demoed my B&W speakers, the dealer used the MF NuVista (KW500 is the replacement) and I was in HiFi nirvana listening to PF in his demo room all day. Consequently I've always strived to replicate this sound. But with a British CD player, amp, speakers and band you can only expect perfection!:laugh: 
I've found myself listening to music, and the kids have taken over the movie program.

http://www.theabsolutesound.com/newsletter/152/musical_fidelity.html

Guess I need to figure out how to drive my remaining 3 channels. 
As the KW500 is integrated this will free up my LineStage preamp also.
The Anthem P5 is a great amp, very dynamic, detailed, transparent and heavy (140lb). At the time I looked at the Cinenova but couldn't find a dealer to let me have one for a demo, both amps are similar in concept but differ in design.
I now have one week to explain to my wife why UPS are here again with two boxes!:dontknow: 
I'll keep my Rotel 1098, it does a fine job with multi-channel, DD and DTS - a couple of weeks ago I tried the D1 at home, its a great unit but collapsed the 2 channel soundstage when compared with my tubed linestage. The D2 has very advanced video processing, which I don't need so don't need to pay the premium for it. I find the sound of tubed/solid-state euipment gives me the sound I like - depth, dynamics, soundstage, detail and musical, the Butler amps also look interesting - could be a 3 channel solution?

http://www.butleraudio.com/

Will I ever be satisfied - well if the KW500 doesn't fix my 2 channel needs then I need to conclude it's my ears!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well congrats! We will be expecting a review of course.

lol... I have all my UPS shipments delivered to the office. Then I only have to sneak them in the HT room once I get home. :shhh:


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip - this will be a 'demo' only, there have been so many!


----------

